# Had a carbon arrow blow up on me!!!



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow! You have to remember to flex those arrows on occassion. If you slap somebody else's or your own, flex the arrow. You should flex it and then look for cracks. Sorry to hear about your sight, but glad to hear you didn't run it through your hand or get any other injuries.


----------



## brk (Jun 12, 2006)

at 3-d shoots i seem to always find my arrow clanking someone elses one time i cracked someones they said it was ruined but i didnt believe them i thought they just meant it wont fly right now i know what they did mean


----------



## BHE (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW consider yourself LUCKY. I have a friend that had a Cabelas Brand Carbon explode on him. The arrow enterd his forearm and ruptured a major artery while shooting alone. If it was not for im staying cool he would have bleed out. Be careful when shooting Carbons I twist mine from time to time and if there is a crack you will hear the arrow crack when twisting.


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

WOW!! Count you blessings!!


----------



## WDavis (Aug 31, 2006)

I had a brand new gold tip break in three places about two months ago and 12 inches of the back of the arrow shot into my forearm and destroyed all the ligaments in my wrist. I will have surgery in a few weeks to try and repair some of them and remove the rest of the arrow that is lodged in my arm. This happens alot more than people realize. It is definately becoming something to deal with.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, sorry to hear about your injury. I hope everything turns out OK and you have a speedy recovery!!! I posted this on another archery forum and I was surprised at how many people had either had an arrow explode or had a friend that had. I feel safer with these A/C/C's now. Now I know why arrows are so expensive; LOT'S of LIABILITY on the arrow maker's shoulders. HCH


----------



## algdog (Jun 13, 2005)

glad your ok. 

what type of rest do you use? could the arrow have caught on something if it fell off or wasn't in a groove. could the arrow have caught and bowed down
breaking your sight as it snapped back upwards. also hitting the tree

I almost did that with a drop away a few years ago. let it come up on it's own
just as I was ready to release I noticed the arrow was alongside the drop away and was resting on a piece of the rest. 
may have had the same results if I let it go.

never seen one break so evenly along its entire length
that's why I'm asking


----------



## Malaki33 (Aug 29, 2006)

*This post*

Hello Folks,

This is my first year using a bow and I read this post and to be honest I am now afraid to use carbon arrows. I been shooting them without a problem but I have only had my bow 2 weeks. My son is also starting this year and he is scared now too. Is it safe to say that Aluminum arrows are better to use cause they wont break?


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

this incident seems isolated. I wouldnt throw up the red flag on carbons just yet...


----------



## WDavis (Aug 31, 2006)

These accidents are not really isolated at all. Gold tip has already been sued and settled out of court for the exact same thing as what happened to me. When I was hurt I investigated a little and found many incidents just like mine. A young man that lives about twenty miles from me had the same thing take place the same week I was injured with the same brand arrow. I found on google many people who have had carbon and alluminum arrows explode and cause severe injury. I will not quit bowhunting or using carbon arrows and I hope no one else will either. If an arrow has been shot many times and maybe struck and cracked by another arrow I dont feel the arrow manufacturer should be responsible. If an arrow is new and checked before being shot it is not supposed to shatter. If a company will advertise " the toughest arrow you will ever shoot" it damn well better be!


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

There was actually a thread on here a while ago and it had some pretty grusome pics of carbons breaking and sticking in peoples hands. And beleive it or not I did see a pic with an aluminum arrow in a guys hand, not pretty. But dont assume that it was the companys fault, I have had nice eastons break on my before and it was because I had nicked it with another arrow. Just make sure that you bend your arrows from each end and then twist them from each end. If you hear severe cracking, THROW THE ARROW AWAY. You dont wanna take a chance this close to archery season. Good Luck and BE CAREFUL


----------



## rjjacob (Sep 6, 2005)

*caron explosion*

One thing you needto check each arrow after every shot carbons are very durable and long lasting but if you shoot groups or 3d where 2or 3 arrows are being shot check them over real good I have had them come apart on me also.

Oneother thing to look for is check the valley of the nock I have had nocks crack there not to slam gold tip but the nocks are cracking in the valley of them or say they have had no problem with the muntil I showed them what I was talking about 


flexem and check around where the nock goes in


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

Judging from the way the pieces are bent and that the front part only traveled a few feet I wouild say that the arrow was between the riser and the rest when released. I have had the mis-fortune to have a carbon and a aluminium shaft explode on me. The front part of the carbon hit the target 30 yds away (it was about 9 inches low) and the rear part stuck in my bow hand. The aluminium shaft dis-integrated and rained pieces in the woods.


----------



## jim570 (Jan 23, 2006)

What draw weight is your Trykon? What is the weight of your arrow.

Bowhunting and Harleys. You got that right!!


----------



## gjarcher (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your mishap.

Lots of reasons why that could have happened...to many to guess at. However, I have noticed that sometimes new carbon shafts are not cut off well. Either they are not true square or they have very small splinter cracks in the end. I have taken to making a small cut on the nock end of the shaft and inspecting that my cut off is clean and square, then making the cut to length.


----------



## lungbuster14 (Nov 1, 2006)

Well i was going to use an arrow that is cracking by the insert for squirrels wont be using that arrow.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow,

I have used CX/Beman/GT carbons almost daily for the last 15 years, I shoot NFAA dots, indoor and outdoor, and 3D. I hunt two different states a year, at least.

I've never had a single arrow come apart. Probably shouldn't have put that in print.


----------



## hylander (Jul 19, 2006)

Glad your OK:
I have been mowing over the Idea of changing to Carbon.
But for that very reason have been hesitant.
Just tonight I ordered up na dozon XX78's.
To each his own, but this just confirms my decision 
to stay with Aluminums.


----------



## lungbuster14 (Nov 1, 2006)

This may sound a little sick but if any one has those pictures of the arrows exploding and in peoples arms would you send them to me.


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

I actuaully had three Beman ICS explode on me in one year. At first I thought they just made a terrible arrow, but one day while shooting I noticed that my string was comming off the bottom of the nock and I was shooting a bow with some pretty radical dual cams. I don't blame the company though, if it was something very negligent I may have a problem with it, but everything you do has a risk, America just made to where you can blame someone else.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Glad you are ok*

I had one blow up too, luckily it exploded after going 30 yards and hitting the dirt.I did get a sliver in my hand when I went to pick it up. I used my knife to cut the skin around the sliver and then yanked it out.


----------



## Nemisis (Mar 24, 2005)

consider yourself lucky. Carbon arrows can be dangerous when they come apart. you need to check them any time they come in contact with something other than the target.(other arrows, target stands, trees, rocks, etc...) and dont forget if your using them for hunting, bone impacts will weaken (or compleatly shatter) the arrow. ACC's are a really good arrow,and you'll be very happy with them. like you said, there expencive but well worth it when you figure in the hospital bills (and pain) you avoided.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I've been shooting Beman ICS Hunters exclusively since I got my first bow. Between losing them, trying different vanes, and sticking them into things I couldn't pull them out of...I've been through about 5 dozen in 2 years. I have yet to have this happen though.:mg:


What is your draw length, and bow weight?


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> I've been shooting Beman ICS Hunters exclusively since I got my first bow. Between losing them, trying different vanes, and sticking them into things I couldn't pull them out of...I've been through about 5 dozen in 2 years. I have yet to have this happen though.:mg:
> 
> 
> What is your draw length, and bow weight?



This post speaks volumes....especially this part:
*What is your draw length, and bow weight? *

I've heard of a couple of instances where this happened, and both times it was because the shooter in the never-ending chase for speed was shooting a light-weight underspined arrow. Having been through around 14-15dozen carbon arrows over the last 10yrs. or so, I've never had one problem like the above. But I've also always been "Spined" right.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

SEOBowhntr said:



> This post speaks volumes....especially this part:
> *What is your draw length, and bow weight? *
> 
> I've heard of a couple of instances where this happened, and both times it was because the shooter in the never-ending chase for speed was shooting a light-weight underspined arrow. Having been through around 14-15dozen carbon arrows over the last 10yrs. or so, I've never had one problem like the above. But I've also always been "Spined" right.


*"Spined right"** is everything!*
My draw length is 30". I started shooting at 60#, and was using the 400 arrows. I bumped that up to 65# last year before I started hunting, and switched to the 340 arrows. Even at that I'm shooting 275 fps from my Ultramag. I've seen some nasty pictures of hands that had carbon splinters blasted all through them. I'd rather give up those few fps, and stay safe. If I decide I want more speed I'll crank my bow up to 73#, and get an even stiffer arrow.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*search works again*



lungbuster14 said:


> This may sound a little sick but if any one has those pictures of the arrows exploding and in peoples arms would you send them to me.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=213769&highlight=carbon+hand


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Yep.... that's one!ukey:


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

SEOBowhntr said:


> This post speaks volumes....especially this part:
> *What is your draw length, and bow weight? *
> 
> I've heard of a couple of instances where this happened, and both times it was because the shooter in the never-ending chase for speed was shooting a light-weight underspined arrow. Having been through around 14-15dozen carbon arrows over the last 10yrs. or so, I've never had one problem like the above. But I've also always been "Spined" right.



In my case, the arrow was rated for 60# and I was shooting it at 47# so spine was not an issue here.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Donhudd said:


> In my case, the arrow was rated for 60# and I was shooting it at 47# so spine was not an issue here.


The arrow had to be damaged in that case.


----------



## Lancaster (Apr 19, 2003)

HCH said:


> I bought A/C/C arrows now and like the extra safety and straightness they provide. I am also shooting better than I ever have with these arrows. $140 a dozen is pricey though. HCH


You aren't completely safe with A/C/C's. I know a guy that had an acc go through his arm. The fletched half of the shaft went through his arm and stopped with the vanes half way through. Went through the two bones in his fore arm just above his wrist. It did quite a bit of tendon/ligament damage. The arrow was new. Just check the arrows before you shoot and don't shoot it if it is questionable.


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

Checking your arrows is so important regardless what they're made of. I've had cedar and fiberglass arrows blow up out of my recurve. My fault for not flexing and checking them for damage. Never had one blow up in a compound. That's got to be scary!


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, I'm glad your ok. I've been shooting carbon for 4 years and that's never happend to me. Sorry about your site too.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

*Also very important with any carbon arrow*
When pulling your arrows or anyone thats pulls them *do not* twist the arrow when trying to pull it out. This will break the fibers inside and won't be noticable when flexing it. If I see someone in my group doing it, I expain this and if they won't comply then I tell them don't touch my arrow I'll pull it. I had a few guy want to argue with me about it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Arrow failure?*

In the past 7 years I've had one carbon arrow come apart almost identical to the one you show. Inspection proved I had the nock come off the string. As such, the arrow drive forward, broke at about mid length, forward half went up and back half broke into smaller pieced when it hit sight housing. The carbon housing survived and the 4X lens was shattered. $90.00 down the drain, plus one arrow. Later, it almost happened again, this time due to another shooters arrow almost Robin Hooding my arrow. The nock wasn't broke, but spread so that it wouldn't stay on the string.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I switched to carbon arrows about 3 years ago and just can't see going back to aluminum. I also realize that arrows, like anything else can be defective. It's the shooters responsibility to closely inspect his arrows often and make sure that your arrows are spined properly. I have only met one person who had an arrow explode on him. He admitted that he was shooting an underspined arrow in order to get more speed. He paid the price for the sake of speed and learned a lesson in the process. It's better to not shoot a questionable arrow than to get injured and blame the arrow.
I have never shot a Beaman arrow and probably never will because I have read way too many threads about Beamans exploding.


----------

